# Cajun Archery looking for 2010 Bowfishing Pro-staff



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

As the Cajun Archery Pro-staff coordinator, I will begin taking applications for our 2010 staff on Monday, December 14. Resume's and materials may be emailed to me at [email protected] for consideration. Previous staff members will be given first chance to fill available spots, but all spots will be competively filled. Spots are not unlimited and great interest has been shown for our staff positions already.

To qualify, individuals must be able to promote Cajun Archery and the sport of bowfishing in a positive manner at all times. Staff must be willing to submit reports of activities as well as photographs on a regular basis.

Some points to consider:

1. Promotion of Cajun and bowfishing does not necessarily mean participating and/or winning bowfishing tournaments. There are many other means of promotion, including, but not limited to, seminars, written articles, internet presence, television/video appearances, and photographs. 

2. Cajun does have a youth staff and we encourage anyone that knows a youth that may be a good fit to put us in touch with them. 

3. The deadline for submission is Dec 21 and offers wil be sent out no later than the 28th. My goal is to have the staff finalized by the end of December.

4. I will not accept questions or applications via pm's on this or any other web forum. If you have any questions please email me at the addy given above. 


Thanks,
Robin Parks
Cajun Archery Pro-staff Coordinator


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Some common questions I am getting:

q. _Can I send my stuff snail mail?_
a. Yes, but I far prefer email. I can provide a mailing addy if necessary.

q. _I have never won a tournament. Is it possible for me to get on staff?_
a. Yes. Many other factors may come into play.

q. _Are all staff offers the same?_
a. No. I develop offers based on what I think the staff member brings to the table. Therefore, I ask that all offers be kept confidential.

q. _Are you considering women?_
a. Absolutely. There is no reason a female bowfisher cannot be on staff. In fact, like youths, I am hoping to see more females apply.

q. _If I make it, what do I get?_
a. As said, all staff rewards can differ. In general, staff will be given an allowance amount in which they can order Cajun equipment up to that amount and at discount after their allowance is used up.

q. _Will I be able to serve on other pro-staffs at the same time?_
a. Yes, provided the other company(s) are not a conflict of interest or competitor of Cajun. If a conflict arrises, you will be asked to make a choice. I am available to help you make determinations if you are not sure.

q. _I have heard that some comapnies never seem to get their product out to their staff. Can I be sure if I apply and make it that my efforts will be rewarded?_
a. Absolutely! Each and every Cajun staff member over the last two years has been taken care of, in most cases above what their contract called for. I would tell you to contact any past staff member and ask them what they think.

q. _I may be able to get a couple stores to carry Cajun equipment. Is that helpful?_
a. Absolutely! Dealer recruitment is a responsibility of staff when the opportunity is present.

q. _It seems like a lot of guys from my area are already on staff. Will this hurt my chances?_
a. Honest answer is "perhaps". We want to keep a staff that represents the entire country. If a given geographic area already has staff coverage, a person may loose out to a person located elsewhere even if they are equal in qualifications. This should not keep you from applying though!

I will post up more common questions if they come up.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

good to hear robin 
i wish everyone the best of luck this year and i encourage you to send robin a resume.
agai he best of luck to everyone
Kurt


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be sending info for sure, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be sending in, I love Bowfishing


----------



## dixiedeerslaya (Nov 20, 2009)

Good luck to all that apply, cajun archery is a great company!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I will be sending in my info for Youth Staff.

Good Luck to all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

The response has already been great hear on AT! I look fwd to seeing the resumes starting Monday.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ohhhhhh!!! I got this all wrapped up! Xlet me just post my resume here for all to see!
------------------------























---------------------------------

awesome ain't it!! Lol. Just jokin. As you can see I've never bowfished in my life but would love to give it a shot! 

Good luck to all that appy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT for Cajun Archery. Awesome Products and awesome PPl.


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

Count me in. I'll be sending a resume for sure!


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

great products, i encourage anyone who bowfishes to send a resume in you wont regret it epsi:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Since I am getting them already, I will just start taking them now. Anyone may send theirs to me now if interested.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

info sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

i love bow fishing. good luck folks.

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow! The response has been way higher than I anticipated so far, and there is still time to send in applications. Deadline is Dec 21st.

Thanks to all that have shown an interest.


----------



## sibowfisher (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity, Robin


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

keep sending in your resumes, time is running out!!!


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

WI BowFish said:


> keep sending in your resumes, time is running out!!!


i would send one in. only problem is i just started bowfishing last summer. pretty sure i miss more than in connected :embara: aiming too high still.

Bill


----------



## Jim Draper (Dec 14, 2009)

sounds like you are going to be busy Robin.

guys and girls and kids if you bowfish you really need to send in a resume Cajun is a top notch company with top notch people.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a couple more days until the deadline to submit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Someone asked if they would be accepted during the day tomorrow. Answer is that yes, I will take them until the clock says it is Dec 22. 

Someone else asked where to send them. Answer is that all the info you need is in my first post. :wink:


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

When will you start letting people know that made the staff? got my fingers crossed

Michael


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

i hope to represent the best bowfishing company EVER again this year


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

WI BowFish said:


> i hope to represent the best bowfishing company EVER again this year



I hope to be accepted from one of the best bowfishing companys this year.

I can't say best because a lot of the company's are great.. Quick Draw is one of them IMO

back on topic.. only couple more days!


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah quick draw does make a fine product, no doubt,but as far as arrows and points go cajun wins hands down in quality.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

WI BowFish said:


> yeah quick draw does make a fine product, no doubt,but as far as arrows and points go cajun wins *hands down in quality*.


not just quality but customer service.. Dave White has been nothing but good to me!


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

your right the very best service out there, i wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

good luck yall


----------



## dixiedeerslaya (Nov 20, 2009)

good luck to all that applied!!!


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

has anyone heard back from them yet?


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

young hunter said:


> has anyone heard back from them yet?


NOT YET:darkbeer:


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

I havent either


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

young hunter said:


> has anyone heard back from them yet?


Everyone, the offer letters were not going to be sent out until the 28th, but please note that due to a death in the family, there will be a short delay of issuing the official offer sheets to those chosen for the 2010 staff. I hope to start sending out offers within the next few days as time allows. Unfortunately, we will be traveling back and forth out of town for visitation and funeral the next couple days.

Thanks for everyone's patience.

Robin


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone, the offer letters were not going to be sent out until the 28th, but please note that due to a death in the family, there will be a short delay of issuing the official offer sheets to those chosen for the 2010 staff. I hope to start sending out offers within the next few days as time allows. Unfortunately, we will be traveling back and forth out of town for visitation and funeral the next couple days.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's patience.
> 
> Robin


im sorry to hear about your lossmy prayers go out to you, and by all means take your time were in no big rush.
take care


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone, the offer letters were not going to be sent out until the 28th, but please note that due to a death in the family, there will be a short delay of issuing the official offer sheets to those chosen for the 2010 staff. I hope to start sending out offers within the next few days as time allows. Unfortunately, we will be traveling back and forth out of town for visitation and funeral the next couple days.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's patience.
> 
> Robin


family first! always!

Chase


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone, the offer letters were not going to be sent out until the 28th, but please note that due to a death in the family, there will be a short delay of issuing the official offer sheets to those chosen for the 2010 staff. I hope to start sending out offers within the next few days as time allows. Unfortunately, we will be traveling back and forth out of town for visitation and funeral the next couple days.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's patience.
> 
> Robin


No hurry, will be looking forward to getting an offer, but family is priority. God Bless


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

bringing it back ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

The staff has been selected and offers sent out to those picked. As soon as I get all contracts back to me accepted I will announce the staff. I am going to lock up this thread now as there is no need to keep it open. 

Thanks to all that applied and showed interest. I had some very tough choices to make and I wish there was room for all that were qualified.

Robin


----------

